# 2000 f 550



## Tbrothers (Dec 30, 2009)

Looking at buying a F 550 to use to spray liquids. Found one with a 7.3 xlt it use to be a fire truck but now has a dump box on it.The truck is really clean, but was windering what should i look for in these trucks? It has just over 100k on the motor and the tranny was replaced about 5k ago. Has had front breaks replaced, upper and lower ball joints done. There asking $16,300.


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

Oil pan rust is a big problem with these trucks. If the pan is blistered then the motor must be pulled to replace it. Also the rear fuel tank ,they delaminate on the inside . Usually a truck like that is taken care of mechnically since they just put them in the shop and tell them to fix it and cost is not a problem.


----------



## ddb maine (Dec 4, 2009)

Did you pull the trigger on this? I am looking at a 99, 7.3.. what did you get them down to?


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

A 2000 that was a fire truck and now a dump and has over 100000 on it? Seems odd. I am in the FD we do 1000 runs a year and our first due apparatus is an 03 an has 30000 on it and that includes the 1000+ bringing it to CT from Ocala, FL. Department keep trucks a long time. A 550 was likely a brush truck or light rescue meaning less runs? Why did they get rid of it? When was the dump put on? If it was an FD truck for a while it probably had great maintenance.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Marek;1348200 said:


> Oil pan rust is a big problem with these trucks. If the pan is blistered then *the motor must be pulled to replace it.* Also the rear fuel tank ,they delaminate on the inside . Usually a truck like that is taken care of mechnically since they just put them in the shop and tell them to fix it and cost is not a problem.


Not true, not true at all. I've had several replaced without the engine being pulled.

But do take a look at them, all the trucks I've looked the past couple months have needed oil pans.

Is that delamination only certain model year? I've heard of it, but never had it happen to any of mine.


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

Are we both talking about oil pans on 7.3 diesels ? I have heard of people dropping the front end to to them but other then that around here they pull them. Fuel tank delaminations are thru model year 2010 on the 40 gallon tanks that are mounted behind the rear axle. There is a company out now that makes a polly replacement tank for around 700 bucks


----------



## unclebob (Jan 11, 2011)

*F550 trucks from FD's*

It could be a contractor fire truck with this mileage. Contractors have agreements with the forest service, etc and would have trucks that could be in Georgia one week, and in California a few weeks later, thus higher miles. Although the miles could be a lot of highway miles, they could possibly have some very rough off-roading on the fires.

Also, this past January I sold my 99 F550 4x4 XLT auto regular cab with 78,000 miles on it and the 7.3 diesel. Aluminum Eby dump, electric tarp and 9' Meyer plow for $17500. Truck was in great shape - good tires, etc. 
Hope that helps price wise.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Marek;1360642 said:


> Are we both talking about oil pans on 7.3 diesels ? I have heard of people dropping the front end to to them but other then that around here they pull them. Fuel tank delaminations are thru model year 2010 on the 40 gallon tanks that are mounted behind the rear axle. There is a company out now that makes a polly replacement tank for around 700 bucks


Yes. Cut the motor mount, drop pan, reweld motor mount.

Assuming you know a good welder. Which I do.

I can't recall right now which tanks I have, but several are behind the axle and I haven't had this problem on any of them. But I know it does occur, I just thought they had fixed it along the line.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

You need to raise the cab to change the pan....
Unless your willing to compromise the strength of the frame by cutting out the crossmember....
The front axle does not need to be dropped...
So...I guess the fuel tank crud is why my fuel pump keeps blowing fuses:crying:


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

deicepro;1360821 said:


> You need to raise the cab to change the pan....
> Unless your willing to compromise the strength of the frame by cutting out the crossmember....
> The front axle does not need to be dropped...
> So...I guess the fuel tank crud is why my fuel pump keeps blowing fuses:crying:


I have a C note that says the cross member is as strong or stronger after my welder is done.

The only frame issues are with the '05 and up and Blizzard plows.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

dfd9;1360835 said:


> I have a C note that says the cross member is as strong or stronger after my welder is done.


To each his own...


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

deicepro;1360850 said:


> To each his own...


You're correct.

All I'm saying is that it can be done without compromising the frame.

Maybe we can get Tatra in here to explain it to us all.


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

There are screens in the fuel pump that get clogged with the film from the tank ,it will burn up the fuel pump. Fuel filters catch most that gets thru the screens , the 7.3 injectors can handle alot of the crude that makes it to them but the 6.0 and 6.4 can not. getting ready to replace one tank for the third time on a 2002 with 86k on it. Atleast there is a polly tank to go to now. Ford usually does not warranty these tanks as they try to tell you that you are running bio fuel .They get almost 3k for the tank installed a new fuel pump , and back flushing the fuel and injection system. Real nice for just putting diesel fuel in the diesel tank of your diesel truck. Thanks Ford !!!!!!!


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

dfd9;1360796 said:


> Yes. Cut the motor mount, drop pan, reweld motor mount.
> 
> Assuming you know a good welder. Which I do.
> 
> I can't recall right now which tanks I have, but several are behind the axle and I haven't had this problem on any of them. But I know it does occur, I just thought they had fixed it along the line.


If they are tanks behind the rear axle pull the top off and shine a ligt into it and you should see silerish stuff floating around. Also run your finger around the edge of the tank and it will be all over your fingers when you pull them out.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Marek;1360952 said:


> If they are tanks behind the rear axle pull the top off and shine a ligt into it and you should see silerish stuff floating around. Also run your finger around the edge of the tank and it will be all over your fingers when you pull them out.


Thanks, I'll do some checking, but out of 4 trucks with these tanks, not a problem with any.

Weird


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

Do you run low uls diesel ? This is what causes it .


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Marek;1361086 said:


> Do you run low uls diesel ? This is what causes it .


ULS

Ultra Low Sulfer diesel is unavoidable.

Thats all thats for sale for the last few years for on-highway use.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

BPS#1;1361091 said:


> ULS
> 
> Ultra Low Sulfer diesel is unavoidable.
> 
> Thats all thats for sale for the last few years for on-highway use.


/\ /\ /\

What he said.


----------



## mustangman02232 (Mar 21, 2011)

dfd9;1360796 said:


> Yes. Cut the motor mount, drop pan, reweld motor mount.
> 
> Assuming you know a good welder. Which I do.
> 
> I can't recall right now which tanks I have, but several are behind the axle and I haven't had this problem on any of them. But I know it does occur, I just thought they had fixed it along the line.


more then likely, your going to need valve covers, up pipes, turbo pedistal and god knows what else it may need, its usually easier to pull it, then you can give it a rattle can paint job afterwards


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

mustangman02232;1361524 said:


> more then likely, your going to need valve covers, up pipes, turbo pedistal and god knows what else it may need, its usually easier to pull it, then you can give it a rattle can paint job afterwards


OK, although of the 3 that I have done, none of them needed this.


----------



## SiLlY (Nov 28, 2011)

We've had the tank delamination happen on a 2003 and an 05, 7.3. We use the powerstrokes as bucket trucks. Aerial utility construction.


----------



## SiLlY (Nov 28, 2011)

I steer clear of contractor trucks. Their maintenance is probably spot on but the drivers of these vehicles usually don't give a **** about them and beat them. Seeing they don't have to pay for it.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

SiLlY;1361854 said:


> We've had the tank delamination happen on a 2003 and an 05, 7.3. We use the powerstrokes as bucket trucks. Aerial utility construction.


Impossible. There is no 7.3 in an '05.


----------



## Tbrothers (Dec 30, 2009)

Still looking the truck sold before I could even look at it.


----------



## SiLlY (Nov 28, 2011)

dfd9;1362409 said:


> Impossible. There is no 7.3 in an '05.


I don't mind being corrected if I'm wrong. These where fleet (bucket) trucks that we went through like water. It's possible I could be off by both engine size and even a year or two. I tried to be as accurate as I could (by memory). My apologies. All of our bucket trucks, and at average that can be 10 to 15 depending on year, economy, budget, work demand, etc.. are powerstrokes. With the exception of the supervisor and wharehouse manager pickup trucks. The owner was a chevy fan so.. he brought them in where ever he could fit them in.


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Some of the larger trucks had the 7.3L for several years after the pickup segment lost them.

Reason being is different emissions classifications by the feds.

It is possible a non pickup classified work truck had a 7.3.

I don't know what year they were discontinued completely.


----------

